# kde 3.4

## amag

jak najprosciej przejsc z kde 3.3 na 3.4 i kiedy bedzie normalnie dostepne w buildach? nie mam na mysli meta-pakietow ale samodzielnie wyselekcjonowane porty. jest moze jakis skrypt, ktory pomogl by nie przeoczyc jakiegos waznego portu? nie chcialbym miec sytuacji gdzie np. zapomnialem zemergowac kosz albo cos podobnego.

----------

## arsen

 *amag wrote:*   

> jak najprosciej przejsc z kde 3.3 na 3.4 i kiedy bedzie normalnie dostepne w buildach? nie mam na mysli meta-pakietow ale samodzielnie wyselekcjonowane porty. jest moze jakis skrypt, ktory pomogl by nie przeoczyc jakiegos waznego portu? nie chcialbym miec sytuacji gdzie np. zapomnialem zemergowac kosz albo cos podobnego.

 

Po co skrypt ? nie wiem czemu nie chcesz metapakietu napewno nic wtedy nie pominiesz bardzo potrzebnego.

A metapakiet można nawet nazwać skryptem  :Smile: 

Aha, w ogóle do kde 3.4 jest juz wątek:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-280207-highlight-kde.html

----------

## Zwierzak

Może dlatego, że całe KDE 3.4 jest zamaskowane?

----------

## amag

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Po co skrypt ? nie wiem czemu nie chcesz metapakietu napewno nic wtedy nie pominiesz bardzo potrzebnego.

 

od kde4 maja nie byc juz dostepne meta-pakiety tylko same pojedyncze programy. chcialem przy okazji sie przygotowac do nowego kde, a pozatym nie kozystam ze wszystkiego wiec pomyslalem, ze moge powyrzucac niektore rzeczy z kde.

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> A metapakiet można nawet nazwać skryptem 

 

bardziej chodzilo mi o cos co wykryje jakie meta-pakiety z kde 3.3 mam zainstalowane i na podstawie tego zaproponuje zainstalowanie tego samego z kde 3.4.

napisal bym cos takiego ale mam za male doswiadczenie w zyciu z kde :/

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Aha, w ogóle do kde 3.4 jest juz wątek:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-280207-highlight-kde.html

 

no jest ale mysle, ze skupiajacy sie na wersjach beta i rc, a ja sie chcialem zapytac o final.

PS. trzeba bedzie czekac do 18.03 na odmaskowanie pakietow?

----------

## arsen

Kde 3.4 final jeszcze nie ma więc cieżko spekulować kiedy będzie w ogóle w portage a co dopiero odmaskowane. Jak wprowadzają kde testowe to zwykle trzeba poczekać z 2-3 tygodnie aż zostanie to odmaskowane.

----------

## amag

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Kde 3.4 final jeszcze nie ma więc cieżko spekulować kiedy będzie w ogóle w portage a co dopiero odmaskowane. Jak wprowadzają kde testowe to zwykle trzeba poczekać z 2-3 tygodnie aż zostanie to odmaskowane.

 

w portage jest od wczoraj, a na serwerze od dzis. mowie o stable. nie wiedzialem, ze testowanie moze trwac az 3 tyg. thx za info  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Właśnie zrobilem emerge sync i oto co zobaczyłem:

```
*  kde-base/kdebase-meta

      Latest version available: 3.4.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: kdebase - merge this to pull in all kdebase-derived packages

      License:     GPL-2

```

Dziwne co nie? To wygląda na to że KDE 3.4 jest juz wydane

----------

## arsen

jest wydane 4.0 ale to release candidate. Wydane do ostatecznego testowania, mozliwe że już bez zmian zamieni się w 4.0 release.

----------

## rampage7

arsen^ - tak - masz rację, ale to co jest w portage to ebuildy do wersji final, która już jest dostępna na serwerach, tylko jeszcze nie jest oficjalnie ogłoszona. KDE 3.4 chyba będzie wydane oficjalnie dzisiaj - dostępne już są pakiety s sumami md5, po podmianie nazwy strony na kde.org można zobaczyć oficjalne info na temat kde 3.4, oficjalne linki do mirrorów a przy tym wszystki widnieje dzisiajesza data  :Smile:  Więc wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazuja na to, że jeszcze dziś nowe kde zobaczymy

----------

## rampage7

warto emergować z porozdzielanych ebuildów. Ja jednak zdecydowałem się na jeden meta-pakiet - 'kdebase-meta' ponieważ nie chciało mi się co chwile kombinować czego nie mam - a to nie było wyszukiwania plików, a to znowu brakowało kdesu. Resztę z powodzeniem można już emergować normalnie, z pojedynczych ebuildów bo przecież najlepiej wiesz z czego korzystasz.

----------

## amag

jak mowilem kde 3.4 jest w portach od wczoraj, a na serwerach oficjalnych kde od dzis. mozna je zasysac i cieszyc sie. jest to wersja final. problem dotyczyl tego, ze chcialem pobawic sie w nowe kde bez meta-plikow ale chyba jednak zdecyduje sie na pomysl z meta-kdebase oraz potem poszczegolne pakiety osobno. nie wiem tylko czy odmaskowac i emergowac dzis czy poczekac kilka dni na to az inni posprawdzaja lub poczekac az zostanie odmaskowane. 

kde 3.4 ma byc ostatnim kde z serii 3.x, a 3.4 ma byc przymiarka do wydania kde w czesciach bez meta-plikow. wogole to kde 4 bedzie oparta na qt4 i zostanie przeportowana na windowsy, wiec nielinuksowcy beda mogli cieszyc sie z lepszego srodowiska graficznego  :Wink: 

----------

## rampage7

 *amag wrote:*   

> jak mowilem kde 3.4 jest w portach od wczoraj, a na serwerach oficjalnych kde od dzis. mozna je zasysac i cieszyc sie. jest to wersja final. problem dotyczyl tego, ze chcialem pobawic sie w nowe kde bez meta-plikow ale chyba jednak zdecyduje sie na pomysl z meta-kdebase oraz potem poszczegolne pakiety osobno. nie wiem tylko czy odmaskowac i emergowac dzis czy poczekac kilka dni na to az inni posprawdzaja lub poczekac az zostanie odmaskowane. 
> 
> kde 3.4 ma byc ostatnim kde z serii 3.x, a 3.4 ma byc przymiarka do wydania kde w czesciach bez meta-plikow. wogole to kde 4 bedzie oparta na qt4 i zostanie przeportowana na windowsy, wiec nielinuksowcy beda mogli cieszyc sie z lepszego srodowiska graficznego 

 

oby nie zostało przeportowane - niech nielinuxowcy nie mają powodów by zostać na poronionym wynalazku (de)billa zwanym widows. Mam nadzieję, że koncepcja nie portowania kde zwycięży.

Możesz odmaskować spokojnie - nie miałem z tymi ebildami cienia problemu nawet w przypadku beta1. Teraz już są pewnie dopiete na ostatni guzik, więc spokojnie możesz emergować  :Smile: 

----------

## amag

kde zostanie przeportowane na 100%. juz dawno ta decyzja byla podjeta. wlasciwie to wszystko opieralo sie na zmianie licencji biblioteki qt pod windowsa- teraz qt jest na licencji komercyjnej, a od 4 wersji bedzie rowniez dla windowsa na GPL(2?). w zwiazku z tym kde rowniez bedzie dostepne dla posiadaczy windowsow.

jeszcze jedno pytanie: jak odmaskowac cale kde 3.4? wystarczy jeden zapis globalny (cos jak kde-3.4) czy trzeba kazdy pakiet osobno wpisywac do odmaskowania?

----------

## rzezioo

nie ma co zaczynac nowego wiec podepne sie do tego watku. generalnie mam problem z 

```
emerge -f kde
```

 nie chce sie sciagac pakiet kdelibs a reszta strasznie wolno idzie. czy tylko ja ma taki problem?

----------

## bacouch

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> nie chce sie sciagac pakiet kdelibs a reszta strasznie wolno idzie. czy tylko ja ma taki problem?

 

Oj nie tylko ty, mi juz sciaga przez pol dnia i zaraz wlasnie skonczy, a jak chcesz to moge ci przeslac kdelibs przez gg pewnie bedzie szybciej:).

PS. Mam juz kdebase jak jeszcze chcesz.

----------

## rampage7

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> nie ma co zaczynac nowego wiec podepne sie do tego watku. generalnie mam problem z 
> 
> ```
> emerge -f kde
> ```
> ...

 

tak - no poprostu troszku sie serwerek przeciazył  :Wink: 

ja właśnie ciagnę z szybciutkiego serwerka gdzie już jest dostępne nowe kde i ręcznie wrzucę do distfiles by w nocy się mogło skompilować

----------

## amag

dasz namiary na serwerek? :>

----------

## rasheed

Może tutaj?  :Smile: 

----------

## amag

thx rasheed!

jeszcze jedno: co emergowac- kdebase czy kdebase-meta? wole sie upewnic, ze dobrze robie sciagajac kdebase-meta  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

 *amag wrote:*   

> thx rasheed!
> 
> jeszcze jedno: co emergowac- kdebase czy kdebase-meta? wole sie upewnic, ze dobrze robie sciagajac kdebase-meta 

 

kdebase-meta

----------

## rampage7

hehe - niezły wałek u mnie po emerge kde 3.4 tych porozdzielanych ebuildów. Przed całą operacja zdobiłem sobie 'emerge --depclean' później zainstalowałem kde 3.4 przy czym instalowałem kdebase-meta no a reszt już normalnie - no i teraz po odpaleniu --depclean pokazuje mi do wyrzucenia pół kde  :Smile: 

----------

## w.tabin

Zrobiłem emerge --sync i po wydaniu komendy otrzymałem informację, że nadal jest zamaskowane, chociaż tutaj czytam, że nowe KDE 3.4 jest dostepne. o co w tym wszystkim chodzi

```
emerge -pv kdebase-meta

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kdebase-meta" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.0_rc1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

# <danarmak@gentoo.org> (14 Jan 2005)

# Prereleases of KDE 3.4 - split ebuilds

- kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.
```

pozdrawiamLast edited by w.tabin on Thu Mar 17, 2005 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv kdebase-meta
> 
> ...

 

man portage, albo to co ci radzą ostatnie 2 linijki

----------

## w.tabin

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man portage, albo to co ci radzą ostatnie 2 linijki

 

tak wiem wystarczy wpisać ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~x86" emerge -pv kdebase-meta

Dzięki za podpowiedź

----------

## amag

napisalem prosty opis instalacji kde 3.4. moze sie komus przyda. bluzgi nie sa mile widziane.

adresik: http://amag.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=101901&startid=200503

----------

## yacenty

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tak wiem wystarczy wpisać ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~x86" emerge -pv kdebase-meta
> 
> Dzięki za podpowiedź

 

ja mam w /etc/make.conf accept_keywords="~x86"

i daje emerge kdebase-meta czy kde-meta to wywala mi w chu.... blokowanych pakietow czy to normalne?

czy musze je odmaskowywac?

----------

## w.tabin

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja mam w /etc/make.conf accept_keywords="~x86"
> 
> i daje emerge kdebase-meta czy kde-meta to wywala mi w chu.... blokowanych pakietow czy to normalne?
> ...

 

a masz utworzony plik /etc/portage/package.unmask? i tam wpisane wszystkie poniższe pakiety, które trzeba odmaskować 

```

>=kde-base/kbstateapplet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/akode-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/akregator-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/amor-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ark-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/arts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/atlantik-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/certmanager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/cervisia-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcopc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcopjava-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcopperl-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcoppython-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/dcoprss-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/eyesapplet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/juk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaboodle-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-xxports-kworldclock-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kalarm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kalyptus-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kalzium-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kamera-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kandy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kapptemplate-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/karm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kasteroids-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-cppsymbolviewer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-filelistloader-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-filetemplates-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-helloworld-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-htmltools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-insertcommand-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-kjswrapper-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-kpybrowser-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-make-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-modeline-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-openheader-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-scripts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-snippets-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-tabbarextension-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-textfilter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-xmlcheck-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kate-xmltools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/katomic-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbabel-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbackgammon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbattleship-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kblackbox-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbounce-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbruch-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kbugbuster-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcachegrind-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcalc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcardtools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcminit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcmlinuz-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kcron-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdat-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdcop-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-kate-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-kicker-applets-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-applnk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-l10n-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-pam-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-pics-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebindings-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdejava-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdelirc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-kfile-plugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-misc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdesu-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdetoys-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdialog-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdict-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdnssd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kdvi-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/keduca-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kenolaba-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfax-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-desktop-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-folder-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-html-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-lnk-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfile-txt-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfind-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfloppy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kgamma-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kget-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kghostview-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kgpg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khangman-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khexedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-kbinaryclock-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-kolourpicker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-ktimemon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-math-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kicker-mediacontrol-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kiconedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kig-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kitchensync-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kiten-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kjots-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kjsembed-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klatin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klettres-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klickety-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klines-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/klipper-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmag-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmahjongg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmail-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmathtool-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmessedwords-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmid-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmilo-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmines-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmix-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmobile-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmoon-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmousetool-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmouth-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmplot-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmrml-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kmtrace-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knetattach-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knewsticker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knode-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/knotes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kode-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kodo-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kolf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kommander-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kompare-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-arkplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-autorefresh-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-babelfish-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-crashes-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-dirfilter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-domtreeviewer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-fsview-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-imagerotation-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-khtmlsettingsplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-kimgalleryplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-kuick-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-minitools-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-rellinks-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-searchbar-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-sidebar-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-smbmounter-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-uachanger-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-validators-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konqueror-webarchiver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konquest-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konsole-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kontact-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kooka-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kopete-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/korganizer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/korn-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/korundum-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpackage-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpat-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpdf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpercentage-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpf-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpilot-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpoker-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kpovmodeler-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kppp-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/krdc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/krec-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kreversi-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/krfb-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kruler-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksame-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kscd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kshisen-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksig-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksim-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksirc-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksirtet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksmiletris-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksnake-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksokoban-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kspaceduel-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kspy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kstars-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kstart-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksvgplugin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksync-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksysv-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktalkd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kteatime-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktimer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktip-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktouch-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktron-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktuberling-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kturtle-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ktux-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kuiviewer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kuser-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kverbos-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kview-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kviewshell-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kweather-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwifimanager-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwin-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwin4-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kwordquiz-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kxkb-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkcal-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkmime-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkonq-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libkscan-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libksieve-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libksirtet-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/libksvg-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/librss-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/lilo-config-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/lisa-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/lskat-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/mimelib-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-alarm-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-alsaplayer-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-blurscope-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-charlatan-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-dub-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-ffrs-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-luckytag-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-lyrics-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-nexscope-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-noatunmadness-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-oblique-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-pitchablespeed-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-synaescope-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-tippercanoe-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-tyler-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/noatun-wavecapture-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/qtjava-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/qtruby-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/qtsharp-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/quanta-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/secpolicy-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/smoke-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/umbrello-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/vimpart-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/xparts-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/kttsd-3.4.0_beta

>=kde-base/ksayit-3.4.0_beta

```

pozdrawiam w.tabin

----------

## Dawid159

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja mam w /etc/make.conf accept_keywords="~x86"
> 
> i daje emerge kdebase-meta czy kde-meta to wywala mi w chu.... blokowanych pakietow czy to normalne?
> ...

  A przez co są blokowane  :Question:  Może masz zainstalowane np. kdebase wtedy przy próbie instalacji kdebase-meta wszystko będzie zablokowane  :Smile:  wystarczy, że usuniesz wtedy kdebase i meta pójdzie bez problemu  :Wink:  O ile się nie myle kde-3.4 nie jest już zamaskowne za wyjątkiem kde-webdev  :Wink: 

----------

## yacenty

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

>  A przez co są blokowane  Może masz zainstalowane np. kdebase wtedy przy próbie instalacji kdebase-meta wszystko będzie zablokowane  wystarczy, że usuniesz wtedy kdebase i meta pójdzie bez problemu  O ile się nie myle kde-3.4 nie jest już zamaskowne za wyjątkiem kde-webdev 

 

wywalilem wszystko co blokowalo kde.

na koniec dalem emerge kde-meta

mialo sie skompilowac 270pakietow

jak rano wychodzilem z domu to jeszcze walczyl, zobaczymy co bedzie jak wroce ale ogolnie nie podoba mi sie ta przesiadka na gcc i dalsza zabawa z kompem  :Razz: 

zobaczymy co bedzie po poludniu:P

tymczasowo dzieki za pomoc 

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

